# Primos/Reconyx silent image camera



## BWCA (Jun 29, 2006)

Got mine this week from BP. So far this looks to be an awesome camera. Very fast trigger in the high Fl heat and even faster at night. Tested it out to around 40 to 50 feet in the heat of the day with no problems.Pics are not as clear as most cameras but it is extremely fast.Kind of expensive but I need a very reliable cam. where this is going to be and so far the ones I have used have not been so good.In the test pic I am standing about 30 feet away and the dog is about 40 feet away.I also had on black shorts and dark blue shirt to give you an idea.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 29, 2006)

havn't heard of this one. I assume it uses infared as a light source like the other black and white digital cameras.

Picture looks decent.


Like you say, the biggest problem I've found with digitals is the trigger speed, the animal is gone by the time the picture is taken. 
 I have two cuddebacks that work great.


----------



## BWCA (Jun 29, 2006)

This one triggers extremely fast. Right now I am trying to find a balance on the settings to get good night and day pics.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 29, 2006)

BWCA said:
			
		

> This one triggers extremely fast. Right now I am trying to find a balance on the settings to get good night and day pics.




yeah that can be a problem, that's why some of the new cameras take color by day and infared by night.

I would assume that they could have a program that would switch the settings for day or night mode to change the contrast and such


----------



## BWCA (Jun 30, 2006)

Got all the settings figured out with a call to the company.It sets itself for night pics you set it for the day pics.Company is very helpful with any questions and quick to call you back. I think this camera is going to do well in the woods. I got pics out to 30+ feet at 97 degrees indicated on the camera at a steady walk by and the camera takes 3-5 pics before you get out of the frame.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 30, 2006)

BWCA said:
			
		

> Got all the settings figured out with a call to the company.It sets itself for night pics you set it for the day pics.Company is very helpful with any questions and quick to call you back. I think this camera is going to do well in the woods. I got pics out to 30+ feet at 97 degrees indicated on the camera at a steady walk by and the camera takes 3-5 pics before you get out of the frame.




that sounds like a good camera. How much? I like the temp sensor, that's a nice bonus.

What's the little circle icon next to the temp gauge? Battery?


Looks like this may be one of the few camera that will work on a trail. I have four camera now, 3 digitals and one 35 mm.  35mm is a photo scout which works great, was a 400.00 unit back several years ago.

I have a moultrie 1.3 digital which is about worthless, like most digitals, the trigger speed makes it useless on a trail, and then the two cuddebacks.

gonna buy another cuddeback this year.


----------



## BWCA (Jun 30, 2006)

The small circle is the moon phase.The camera is not cheap,799.00 at bass pro.Get the camera ,256 flash card and software to program the camera.You actually use the flash card to set everything by computer then pop it in the camera and turn it on. The camera is very fast 1/10th second trigger and seems to be very sensitive on the high setting. Runs a couple weeks on 8 aa or 2-3+ months on optional 8 c holder.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 30, 2006)

Well you get what you pay for......... in most cases. 


Battery life is important, The moultrie stinks, gets about a week maybe two with a rechargable 6volt latern battery.


cuddebacks are better at 6-8 weeks on 4 D's, actually I've never run one down all the way, may go longer, depends on the number of pics of course. I'm using the highest capacity Nimh D cells I could find. bought em through amondotech.com 11,000 mah , about 10 bucks each, $120.00 in batteries. I have 12 recharagble D's, I swap out the batteries about once a month, that's about every other time I check the cards.

My photoscout get the best battery life with about 4-6 months in 6 AA's, but with 35mm camera's battery drain is not a normally a problem.

I did find 10,000 mah D's on ebay for cheaper you might want to check there too.


----------

